# 5D MK III focus point "boxes" help



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

hey i just got a 5D3 and I'm not sure if its supposed to be this way because I've played with a few before but all 61 focus points are not showing up in my view finder. I only have the spot metering circle.

I am reading through the manual now to see how to turn them on or what not.. but if someone has ran into this issue before and save me a few hours that'll be great 

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## runnah (Jul 31, 2014)

Easier than explaining.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

found it!!! page 103 in canon instruction manual

thanks


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 31, 2014)

If you're in 61-point auto-select mode then no points show up (no need to indicate "which" points are active because they're all active and it just clutters the display... but it does draw the brackets around the whole AF area so you know where the points are located.)  In the other modes (single, spot, the two expanded area AF modes, and the zone select mode, the camera will show which AF point(s) you're using and you can use the little 8-way navigator joystick to move the select AF point around in the camera.)

Don't forget to download and read the Canon guide on the AF system (this was not included in your camera manuals).  

You can find it here:  Canon DLC: Article: Master the EOS-1D X's AF System
The link to the PDF is in the lower left corner of that page.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

thanks for the info I just had to turn them on.

I found the answer in my manual, thanks for the help


----------

